# So sad.. :(



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/04/australia.irwin/index.html


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG! This is such a tragic loss.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea.. I honestly am really upset about it. I cant watch the news..
All i think about is his two kids and terry..


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I am so bummed out - I couldn't believe it was true. There have always been rumours circulating of his untimely death.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Bloody awful way for him to go! Such a fluke accident when you consider wet suit, tank harness and ribcage yet the stingray's barb still got it.  

The animal world has lost a great hero and protector that will be felt for many years to come.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

OK... guys... this guy used to hold black mambas by the frigging tail and jump back when they lunged at him and missed him by 4"...

He was far too complacent for his own good.

And are we forgetting he once dangled his baby a-la-jacko over CROCODILES?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He didnt dangle his child over crocks LOL he was like a few feet away. He already apologized about it... 

He did do some dangerous stuff... But fuck. Good for him. Least he's done way more and seen way more than i have...

He's fought so hard for the animals and now he's gone. And he cant back himself up unfortunatly against you Pablo.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, like it or not, sensationalism gets the ratings. 

Steve Irwin had done ALOT raising awareness, appreciation, dispelling myths and urging conservation for critters that aren't aren't considered cute and cuddly for the masses. Sure he has done a few inappropriate acts. To err is human but it takes a greater person to take responsibility, IMHO.

His experience has saved his proverbial a$$ many a time. I cannot remember a time that when he gets one of those close calls that he emphisizes that he's the one encroaching and the animal is doing whatever the animal does for it's own survival. This time, he was at the wrong place at the wrong time.

A great human being that will be missed. He died doing what he loved.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sad he went on such a fluke, he has done many much more hazardas things in his day. It was all the talk at my son's school on the first day.


----------

